# H60 vs. Custom im Asgard II



## Kev95 (6. August 2011)

Hi,
da es in meinem alten Thread echt chaotisch wurde will ich hier mal ein paar Fragen stellen.
Ich will mir entweder eine H60 oder eine richtig günstige Custom-WaKü zulegen.
CPU only natürlich.
*
Jetzt wären meine Fragen:*
Ist es möglich eine Custom WaKü im Asard II unter zu bringen (mit externem Radiator natürlich)?
Wie viel kostet eine richtig günstige Custom WaKü?
Als wie laut empfindet ihr die H60 und was spricht gegen sie?

Danke schonmal. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## fuSi0n (6. August 2011)

FAQ lesen, dann weißt du was du ca. ausgeben musst.
CPU only fängt bei ca 150€ an.

Zu Kompaktkühlung gibt es hier einen Diskussionsthread in dem alles wissenswerte zu COrsairs Hx0 erläutert wird.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2011)

> Als wie laut empfindet ihr die H60 und was spricht gegen sie?


Die H60 ist keine echte Wakü, nicht besser und leiser als ein High-End Luftkühler.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Die H60 ist keine echte Wakü, nicht besser und leiser als ein High-End Luftkühler.



Sign!!!

Und nochmal, Kauf dir keine 150€ billig Wakü, dann kaufst du 2mal.
Und auch keine kompaktkühlung.

Hatte selber h70. Und hab jetzt rund 290€ für CPU only investiert. Allerdings hab ich jetzt jederzeit die möglichkeit, alles andere mit in den Kreislauf zu integrieren. Der PC ist endlich wirklich mal leise. (ist aber kein Grund für mich gewesen).
Und rund 23C Kühler als mit H70. Kühler als jede Kompakt Wakü oder Lukü es jeh schaffen würde.

Wer Wakü mit vernünftigen Ergebnissen und leise will muss investieren.


----------



## der_knoben (7. August 2011)

Also für CPU only, sollten 150EUR grad noch reichen. Wenn du aber eh auf externe Kühlung gehen willst, dann kannst du dir auch gleich CPU und Graka kühlen. Kostet dann zwar um die 350EUR, aber Lautstärke und Temp-mäßig lohnt sich das richtig. Hab grad nen Athlon x2 5400 mit nem Cooler Master Hyper TX3 und einer HD5770 im Refdesign. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie leise mein Wakürechner da neben ist, und die 120mm Lüfter finde ich schon laut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich eine Custom WaKü im Asard II unter zu bringen (mit externem Radiator natürlich)?


Mit externem Radi passt eine Wakü quasi überall rein, wo auch eine Lukü reinpasst, wenn es sein muss. Ansonsten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html


> Wie viel kostet eine richtig günstige Custom WaKü?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-10-2010-a.html


> Als wie laut empfindet ihr die H60 und was spricht gegen sie?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

